# Audis in the park 2016



## Lukehoward120 (Apr 26, 2016)

The mid staffs owners group has 13 places on their club stand for tts in the park available, we would like to invite both mk1 and mk2 owners to come show your support
https://www.facebook.com/audisinthepark/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/Midstaf ... ts&fref=ts


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi Luke,

There seems to be quite a few TT groups attending AitP (between the TT Forum, TTOC and the Facebook TT Forum & Community groups) - hopefully we can all get stands fairly close to each other to put on a united show of TT love and show all the other Audi groups what a strong community the TT has. 
[smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

If anyone doesn't know about Audis in the Park and wants some details on the show in general, I've posted all the info at viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1117281
Please, please, please hook up with your group of choice, go along, and let's make this the largest collection of TTs at a show.

Cheers [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Lukehoward120 (Apr 26, 2016)

I defenatly agree that sounds like an amazing idea


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

would be great to have the stands close to each other. Unity would be a novel idea


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Hi Luke,
> 
> There seems to be quite a few TT groups attending AitP (between the TT Forum, TTOC and the Facebook TT Forum & Community groups) - hopefully we can all get stands fairly close to each other to put on a united show of TT love and show all the other Audi groups what a strong community the TT has.
> [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> ...


I would really like to see all these together but can't see it happening, there seems to be a lot of grief between some of the groups, can't understand why tho, we're all there for the same reason?


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

I guess all it would take is for the organiser of each group stand to send an email to the organiser (Calvin) requesting to be put next to another TT group and we could get this organised. It should be do-able if everyone's willing.


----------



## Lukehoward120 (Apr 26, 2016)

I will speak to deena who has the mk1 forum and I'm happy to go with this idea for me it's all about having fun and looking at great cars I have spaces on my club stand so please feel free to contact me weather it's a mk1 mk2 or hopefully a mk3


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

I know Deena wants the Facebook mk1 Forum's stand to be for Mk1s only, the TTOC will allow TTOC members only, and I'm happy to take anyone else (be it mk1, 2 or 3) for this Forum's stand, so hopefully we'll have everyone catered for at the event.
We just need people to come along, the stands to be close together, and to put on a united showing of TT love to have a great day. [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Lukehoward120 (Apr 26, 2016)

I am happy for mk1 mk2 and mk3 to join my stand I have 15 places but they are filling up, for me it's about getting all TT owners together no matter what model it is


----------



## Lukehoward120 (Apr 26, 2016)

If people are wanting to be on the mid-staffs TT owners stand then please let me know so I can book your place


----------



## Lukehoward120 (Apr 26, 2016)

There will be a supply of cakes tea and coffee for the owners on the mid staffs club stand


----------



## mrdanward (Aug 29, 2014)

Just bought a Sunday ticket - I live literally 2 minutes away from Billing so would be rude not to attend.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

mrdanward said:


> Just bought a Sunday ticket - I live literally 2 minutes away from Billing so would be rude not to attend.


sign up to one of the stands, the forum has one you can go on, so you're with other TTs


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Lukehoward120 said:


> There will be a supply of cakes tea and coffee for the owners on the mid staffs club stand


"Tea and cake" you say? I'm quite partial to a bit of tea and cake - it's almost worth joining Mid Staffs for that alone. [smiley=cheers.gif] (though I'd never make a meeting living nowhere near...)


----------



## Lukehoward120 (Apr 26, 2016)

Home made cake and Yorkshire tea lol. Well as numbers are low I'm going to have to merge mid staffs Audi with mid staffs TT


----------

